
GraphSense – A Scalable Cryptocurrency Analytics Platform - lainon
http://graphsense.info/
======
ThomPete
Looks interesting.

I would love to get involved on the design side. Just did some other work for
a client creating a tool that allow you to analyze multiple cryptocurrencies
and their underlying metrics. (Difficulty, close price, volatility etc) and
are interested in exploring this field a little more.

Here is small section of one of the directions we went:

[https://cl.ly/c997d4680e7c](https://cl.ly/c997d4680e7c)

[https://cl.ly/a41354620e82](https://cl.ly/a41354620e82)

If you are looking for someone to help send me a PM (and yes for free I
understand it's an open source project)

~~~
philipodonnell
That looks nice. Did you use a UI/CSS library?

~~~
ThomPete
No all hand done

------
atomical
I'm interested in Ethereum analysis because of the token economy.
Specifically, I would like to see when a large amount of tokens are moved from
a known exchange addresses.

~~~
mewwts
Some friends of mine are doing this
[https://www.coinfi.com/signals](https://www.coinfi.com/signals)

~~~
atomical
Thanks for posting that. It looks like a service traders would appreciate.

I'm looking for something open source though because my interest is
intellectual and the "signals" type stuff is associated with pump and dump
groups.

There is also so much market manipulation going on from all sides that it's
really impossible to take any signals seriously.

~~~
hanchang
Thanks for the feedback - cofounder of CoinFi here.

We actually help fund the open source Ethereum ETL scripts created by our data
engineer Evgeny here: [https://github.com/blockchain-etl/ethereum-
etl](https://github.com/blockchain-etl/ethereum-etl)

In addition, we've contributed the ingest as a public data set to Google Cloud
if you want to do your own analytics without running the architecture:
[https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/data-
analytics/ethere...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/data-
analytics/ethereum-bigquery-public-dataset-smart-contract-analytics)

The compilation of exchange specific addresses is a long and tedious process,
plus we hypothesize that exchanges would rather prefer to keep their addresses
private, so we're not releasing that information though.

However, one of our Signals products reads from the Ethereum blockchain in
real-time and notifies whenever there are abnormal movements to/from
exchanges.

Unfortunately we're aware of the "pump and dump" association with signals -
any suggestions for front footing that negative connotation and showing users
that this is in fact different?

One way we've thought about is to create a Signals Library that basically
explains each signal we provide and details the behind what it represents, a
rough overview of what triggers it, and the historical performance if you
traded off of it.

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

------
lmeyerov
That's really fun! Funny enough, we put up a tutorial last week on looking at
the silk road bitcoin / rogue DEA incident with Neo4j<>Graphistry (we do GPU
viz):
[https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1TwYTDaBcMFxL6g5xLQz...](https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1TwYTDaBcMFxL6g5xLQzo44I9inELT29u)

Would love to see if we can do even cleaner as GraphSense<>Graphistry!

------
eikxyz
Would love to play around with this, but getting this up and running seems
daunting.

